# WooHooo...Recieve CG Black Light & Hybrid V7



## black_civic_si (Feb 27, 2011)

Can't wait to use this on my car, I've seen that it has so many great reviews. For those of you that have these products, can you please post a picture of your car after using these?


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Where did you order it from?
I think I have seen a thread which showed fantastic results, try doing a forum search for blacklight.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

heres a blacklight V7 combo on the bonnet

















and heres the rear section of my roof behind the glass roof... this is only 2 coats of V7, nothing else


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> heres a blacklight V7 combo on the bonnet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By hand or machine?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

by DA, but done a bit by hand. and the results were almost identical.. but i love an excuse to get the DA out :lol:

davidg says he prefers it by hand, but the guy in us chem guys who formulated it says he prefers machine.. so its great on either way.

also to your original question afaik the only place to order it is chemical guys


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Was black light all that was used (along with v7), or was there other prep done?
Black light has been on my shopping list (along with a da) but I just need that push to get them now!


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Blacklight is actually available from quite a few of the DW traders


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

IanG said:


> Blacklight is actually available from quite a few of the DW traders


However, we're the only ones who sell the radiant finish kit pictured :thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Jordan said:


> However, we're the only ones who sell the radiant finish kit pictured :thumb:


That was never in doubt


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

IanG said:


> That was never in doubt


can't think of anything to say :lol:

so while im here, here's the toledo with blacklight on


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

sorry i didnt reply rust bucket working lol.

that bonnet has 2 coats of black light, a coat of v7, then a coat of CG 50/50(didnt add shine, but adds extra durability) then three coats of v7.. for crazy beading.. 

what can i say? im OTT i know i know!!

the toledos looking good in that pic jordan


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

IanG said:


> Blacklight is actually available from quite a few of the DW traders


So is V7..............


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

What does the black light smell of.Was bugging me yesterday when at steve's with the volvo


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Over rated products (of course imo) 

Blacklight doesn't seem to do anything Jetseal already does and theres better spray sealants out there.


----------



## black_civic_si (Feb 27, 2011)

Rust.Bucket said:


> Where did you order it from?
> I think I have seen a thread which showed fantastic results, try doing a forum search for blacklight.


I order it from Chemical Guys from the U.S.


----------



## P_G (Jul 30, 2010)

So is Blacklight a sealant as described on several sites or just a improved version for WMF i.e a glaze?

I'm also curious to know if anyone has used Blacklight and Blackfire Wet Diamond and which they believe to be the better product?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Blacklight is awesome and IMO way above Jetseal 109 in terms of the finish that it gives. Used it on a back metallic Discovery 4 last week and the comments that I have had about the shine on the car have been amazing.

Used it today on a pearlescent white car and equally the shine on that is phenomenal. Blacklight is an excellent product and so easy to use. Easy on, easy off. 

Just got to order the V7 now.


----------



## Le Chim (Mar 25, 2009)

Black Light is awesome.
Apply 2 layers on top of EZ Creme Glaze and you will be surprised.
Every or every second wash use V7 Hybid.
:argie:

Achieved great results also with:
- EZ Creme Glaze or Vertua Bond 408
- Black Light
- Carlack 68 Long Life Sealant


----------



## dogma (Feb 12, 2008)

I always thought WMF was incedible,but Blacklight is a step above. When followed by V7 it gives super slick wet finish. Acutally V7 amps up any thing it tops. I don't think WMF or BL are very durable ,but V7 helps a lot. I don't use these products for durability I use them for looks , and they produce better looks than almost anything else. My latest combination is Prima Amigo, 2 coats of Blacklight ,2 coats of naviwax ultimate and lots and lots of V7. IMO Blacklight is awesome and V7 has no equal. V7 makes any and everything better.


----------



## Whitey172 (Feb 4, 2011)

Twisted my arm into ordering this today, cant wait to give it a go


----------



## P_G (Jul 30, 2010)

Forgive my ignorance if it is the case but I thought Blacklight was being sold as a sealant? Are people saying it is but just not a very good one given the durability comments?


----------



## dogma (Feb 12, 2008)

P_G said:


> Forgive my ignorance if it is the case but I thought Blacklight was being sold as a sealant? Are people saying it is but just not a very good one given the durability comments?


I don't think its being touted as the most durable product,but its definately one of the best looking. I think thats why its a package with V7. V7 for a spray sealant is very durable not to mention it makes everything look better.


----------



## black_civic_si (Feb 27, 2011)

Whitey172 said:


> Twisted my arm into ordering this today, cant wait to give it a go


Chemical guys have package deal not sure about the u.k. Mine came bl and v7 also with two mf and applicator


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

black_civic_si said:


> Chemical guys have package deal not sure about the u.k. Mine came bl and v7 also with two mf and applicator


yes, the radiant finish kit. available in the uk aswell :thumb:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

black_civic_si said:


> Chemical guys have package deal not sure about the u.k. Mine came bl and v7 also with two mf and applicator


I do believe the "Radiant Kit" was available in the UK 1st and such a good seller here that CG Usa decided to try same deal there. Im sure Dave or Jordon will correct me if Im wrong on that.

Blacklight on its own doesnt have great durability, but with V7 it lasts for ages. I got 10 weeks from December to mid Feb out of Blacklight and V7 application. That was 2 layers of Blacklight, 1 by rotary and 1 by hand then V7 wipe down. Both ways are easy, I find that rotary application maybe slightly wins. Its down to personal taste.
I did 1 panel of a friends A3 today to show him how easy it was to use and what a great finish it gave. He was open mouthed, said hes never seen a product like it.
If you go to the Chemical Guys USA website you will see review I did of both products with photos.

Steve


----------



## Le Chim (Mar 25, 2009)

If you want durability start with a layer of Vertua Bond which is a cleaner/bonding agent. Then apply one or 2 layers of Black Light and put Carlack 68 Long Life Sealant or another sealant on top of this.
Tried this myself and i'm excited about it.


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

I was lookin at these today. Is blacklight a glaze with some protection or a sealant? Can it be topped with say Bilt Hamber Finis wax or FK 1000p?


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

sal329 said:


> I was lookin at these today. What kind of durability are you getting?


I got 10 weeks over from 8 Dec to mid Feb....That was right through all the bad weather up here. It was washed a couple of times and wiped down with V7. I was quite impressed with the durability.

Steve


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

I do not need another lsp but man something is drawing me to this


----------



## dogma (Feb 12, 2008)

sal329 said:


> I do not need another lsp but man something is drawing me to this


Blacklight and V7 are awesome. Get the kit. I actually just ordered a gallon of V7.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

mkv said:


> I do believe the "Radiant Kit" was available in the UK 1st and such a good seller here that CG Usa decided to try same deal there. Im sure Dave or Jordon will correct me if Im wrong on that.
> 
> Blacklight on its own doesnt have great durability, but with V7 it lasts for ages. I got 10 weeks from December to mid Feb out of Blacklight and V7 application. That was 2 layers of Blacklight, 1 by rotary and 1 by hand then V7 wipe down. Both ways are easy, I find that rotary application maybe slightly wins. Its down to personal taste.
> I did 1 panel of a friends A3 today to show him how easy it was to use and what a great finish it gave. He was open mouthed, said hes never seen a product like it.
> ...


im pretty sure that's what happened, after our testing of both blacklight, and the tiny little 100ml sample of V7 we got, we obviously clicked onto a cracking combo, and put it all into the radiant finish kit.

i do love the look it gives, without a doubt, so wet, and obviously it's so easy to top up with V7 after it, it's just brilliant.

i've applied by hand, but also by DA with a red pad, and have to say that the dA is brilliant for laying down a good thin layer, but i'm pretty heavy handed


We've had nothing but positive feedback from the kit so far, and i can see why! However if anyone does have queries then we're more than happy to help with them, thats what we're here for 

Jordan

(A Steve, A! :lol


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

I wonder how blacklight topped with opti seal would look


----------



## delboydaniels (Aug 8, 2007)

Got my kit today - thanks Chemical Guys. Bring on the weekend


----------



## dogma (Feb 12, 2008)

sal329 said:


> I wonder how blacklight topped with opti seal would look


You should really try V7, looks incredible. I like OS a lot looks are no contest


----------



## P_G (Jul 30, 2010)

Jordan said:


> im pretty sure that's what happened, after our testing of both blacklight, and the tiny little 100ml sample of V7 we got, we obviously clicked onto a cracking combo, and put it all into the radiant finish kit.
> 
> i do love the look it gives, without a doubt, so wet, and obviously it's so easy to top up with V7 after it, it's just brilliant.
> 
> ...


When are you due to get this kit in again as it appears to be out of stock on your site?


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

P_G said:


> When are you due to get this kit in again as it appears to be out of stock on your site?


Just checked and it added to my basket and went to checkout. Didn't order as I just used my Blacklight for the first time today.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Jordan said:


> Jordan
> 
> (A Steve, A! :lol


I dont know what your talking about mate!....:thumb:

Just remember to put that gallon of V7 aside for me on Monday!....Im running low!

You would be better phoning Dave about the radiant kit, Im sure he would be ablr to sort something out for you.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

To be fair there isn't many spray sealants which are easy to use which leave the same finish. Ocw is good but it doesn't have the same look, even gtechniq's sprayable doesn't last as long. I just tested the sprayable sealant and it is pretty equal. 

Not sure with zaino etc but I have tried most of the sprayable sealants to make it easier for me. This package has the looks but it lasts well too !


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

How is the v7 compared to Dodo RM Tropical?


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

I have used both products and love the V7, really easy to use and does add that something special to the paint..... as for blacklight i was not overly taken. Not a bad product but it did not seem to add much.... for me I still prefer the look of Blackfire Wet Diamond All Finish Paint Protection.

Perm


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

Ok guys you made me do it, I purchased the Kit today


----------

